# Street Musicians Perform



## SeaBreeze (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2015)

Very nice. There's lots of street entertainers in Covent Garden..singers, acrobats , musicians...I once watched a whole outdoor performance of a  Faust Operetta  in Covent Garden..LOL..if you saw how small the area is you'd be astonished.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 21, 2015)

Not too many paying attention to this guy. Kinda boring; don't blame them.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2015)

Falcon it's not so much that this guy is boring, I personally think he's a good singer...but around him there will be many other performers doing their own things as well, so the tourists will be watching loads of other street acts as well...and further, have you noticed how cold it looks, I wouldn't be standing out there for long either LOL


----------



## Falcon (Feb 21, 2015)

Yes Hollydolly, That's true.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 1, 2015)

Orchestrated by professionals in a group called Playing for Change, 19 street musicians around the world play together from remote locations using headphones, to produce a work of inspiration.
From five American cities and four other countries – Italy, Brazil, Cuba and Japan – comes this most diverse and soulful version of “Dock of the Bay”.
Roger Ridley and Grandpa Elliott handle the vocals, singing in Santa Monica, California, and New Orleans, Louisiana.
Playing for Change created the video as part of it’s ongoing mission to “inspire and connect the world through music.” It’s foundation raises money to build music and art schools for children around the world.










The well known version we grew up with by the great Otis Redding.


----------

